

NodeUp 15 - Bears, Wolves, and Poppins - spacesuit
http://nodeup.com/fifteen

======
ISeemToBeAVerb
First off, I really enjoy your podcast, so thanks for taking the time to put
out good content. One small suggestion though- It would be really helpful if
your episode names were more descriptive of their content. It's not a big
deal, but it's a bit frustrating when browsing my podcast feeds and I have no
idea what the podcast topics are. Anyhow, just my 2 cents. Again, thanks!

------
ilaksh
I'm sure this Mikeal guy is a genius and everything, but is it really
necessary for him to interrupt and contradict the other guy (was that Isaac?)
every 3 seconds?

Anyway this Domains idea, is it something like:

    
    
        var domain = require('domain');
        var http = require('http');
        var fs = require('fs');
    
        domain.handleError('fsdb', data, function(err) {
          console.log('There was an error updating thing #' + data);
        });
    
        updateThing = function(id, data, callback) {
          domain.run('fsdb', id, function() {
            var options = { host: 'things.myserver.io', port: 80, 
                            path: '/update?id='+id+'&v='+data.new};
            http.get(options, function(res) {
              fs.writeFile(data.fname, data.file, function() {
                callback();
              });          
            });
          });
        }
    

So something in fs and http makes it call domain.handleError with the details
if there is a problem with the request or file write?

Forgive me if I am completely misunderstanding or if this is a bad example.

